# Having a little trouble with the search engine



## Adillo303 (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to search for all posts that have, for example, George Foreman Grill.

I have tried "George Foreman Grill" George & Foreman & Grill andf George AND Foreman AND Grill. I am at a loss for what else to try.

Every time I try, I get any threads that ahve any of the words in them. I am looking for all threads that have all three words in that order.

TIA

AC


----------



## jet (Jul 3, 2008)

Google this: *site:discusscooking.com/forums  "George Foreman Grill"*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 3, 2008)

Try just the word Foreman and make sure you select "Titles Only"  It's not the best search feature in the world and one word works best.  Here's a link to what I found here using only the word Foreman.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 3, 2008)

jet has a much better idea - I keep forgetting about that.  That's how jkath searches things here too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yea a lot of times I get better results Googling DC forums than with our search engine as well. Otherwise like KE said you are better off picking one word to search for if using the DC search engine.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 5, 2008)

Are there any plans afoot to enhance the search engine?


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2008)

Not that I am aware of Adillo303.


----------

